# Vlades' interview with B52



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

here's the LINK 

and here's a translation to what he said:



> B52: Another hard NBA season is over. Unfortunately for many Sacramento fans, too early for Kings. Fans see last season as unsuccessful since high expectations had gone to winning the NBA ring.
> 
> Vlade: "I would agree with that observation. This team has been together for 6 years. Time of adapting and perfecting has passed, certain results were expected, specifically winning the title. Two seasons ago, against Lakers, we were missing sports luck, but we could say that was a good lesson for us. Last year we were troubled by injuries, but this year we disappointed in playoffs. We didn't play on our level, we didn't have form nor chemistry from past years. For me it was especially disappointing. I think I played great first 3/4 of the season, but from objective reasons I played much less in playoffs which didn't allow me to give it my maximum."
> 
> ...


He might go somewhere and where could that be???


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

Who translated the article?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja</b>!
> Who translated the article?


I got it from a guy from another website and I also understand about 75% of the language.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> here's the LINK
> 
> and here's a translation to what he said:
> ...


Brad Miller interviewed him? j/k... :laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I think he is going to retire. He made sure that his family was in Sacramento for the last game and then he bought every single Divac jersey from the team store and sent them to Serbia.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Vlades' interview with B52*



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Brad Miller interviewed him? j/k... :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Well, that would suck if Vlade retired... I dont think he will, i think it will weigh heavily on who Sacramento brings in and if he thinks with these new pieces he has a chance to get a ring...


----------



## outlook1 (Mar 17, 2004)

he will sign with spurs for a chance at a title


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>outlook1</b>!
> he will sign with spurs for a chance at a title


:no:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Clubhouse leader Vlade Divac is telling friends he'll be a Laker or a Clipper next season.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...00.column?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...00.column?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers


He would be a great backup center and his passing would be perfect in the triangle. :yes:


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

If Divac signs with the Lakers, I will lose respect for him.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja</b>!
> If Divac signs with the Lakers, I will lose respect for him.


I doubt the will, especially after all those quotes he said about the Lakers.

After the Kings were swept by the Lakers in 2001.
Divac: "I'd say it's 90% that we're missing shots, and 10% their defense."

Divac on the Lakers flipping the switch: "I'm not sure they have the credit to do that. Nobody has the credit to do that. If they don't have homecourt advantage this year, they're not going to win it. It's simple. They're struggling right now. I don't think it is that they are bored. They are going to get it back to where they want. But it's not like they're a team that can turn it on and off anytime they want. Nobody can."

Divac: "I don't know what is flopping. I think Derek Fisher does a better job of that than I do. It's taking a charge. It's for the refs to decide. What am I supposed to do? Sorry, Shaq, but I can't let you just come in here
and dunk. I hope the refs decide what's fair. I mean [O'Neal] is doing elbows and everything, which is not allowed."

Divac: "That's lucky shot, that's all. You don't need skill in that situation. You throw it, it goes in, it goes in." 



I dont think he'd be very welcome here, but who knows, anythings possible, he still lives in L.A. and I heard he wants to closeout his career in LA. (I think???).


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i heared he 'll go to la.....maybe the clips or the lakers.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

i wouldnt lose respect for divac. He was a laker before he even joined the kings. Why not go back where he first blossomed. Wouldnt really be jumping ship as such.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

i wouldnt lose respect for divac. He was a laker before he even joined the kings. Why not go back where he first blossomed. Wouldnt really be jumping ship as such.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Vlade was on the radio today and he said that the Kings are his 1st choice for next year...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

You can listen to Vlade's interview here.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Divac said he believed the rumors of discontent began with comments he made to a journalist in Yugoslavia that were misinterpreted and expounded upon.
> 
> "Basically, I was trying to take some heat off Peja," Divac said. "They were being really hard on him, and I was saying don't blame him. There were a lot of different reasons why he struggled in the playoffs. It's not a black-and-white issue that Peja played bad and we lost. A lot of things go into winning and losing a game."


----------

